# If you see one late guitarist



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

You you could see one late guitarists for one more time who would it be .

for it would have to be Gary Moore. When I stumbled over thin lizzy I quickly found out that Gary was their guitarist and I finally understood the hype of Gary Moore.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lenny Breau or Chet Atkins.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Rory Gallagher


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Luther Perkins. 

Mostly because he would be accompanying Johnny Cash.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Frank Zappa. Never got to see him live.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hendrix!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

SRV. I was just really getting into his stuff when he died.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Chito said:


> Hendrix!


Me too. 

He ain't dead, but Zep in the early 70's too.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I just missed seeing Albert Collins opening for Robert Cray at Massey Hall. As it turns out, he didn’t appear because he was sick in hospital and later died of Cancer.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Django Reinhardt


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Frank Zappa. Never got to see him live.


I was lucky to see FZ at the CNE. He had Steve Vai on guitar, Ralph Armstrong on bass, Chad Wakerman on the kit and I'm afraid that's as many names as I can recall.

It was amazing.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Roy Buchanan or Rory Gallagher, but don't make me choose.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Lenny Breau or Chet Atkins.


No argument, but adding Joe Pass and Django Reinhardt.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ed Bickert


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

greco said:


> Ed Bickert


I saw Ed play with Moe Kaufmann, at The Festival Theater in St. Ratford, opening for Dizzy.

Ed had his tele, into an orange Roland Cube, probably a Cube 60. Nobody plays or sounds like Ed.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Roy Buchanan or Rory Gallagher, but don't make me choose.


I say Roy 3 or 4 times in small clubs and it was as good as you'd imagine. I still use a lot of pinch harmonics because of him


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Hendrix for me


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Shawn Lane.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Scottone said:


> I say Roy 3 or 4 times in small clubs and it was as good as you'd imagine. I still use a lot of pinch harmonics because of him


Very cool. Saw him once, March 1974, Ottawa, on a bill with Soft Machine and The James Gang. I didn't have a clue who he was but after that night I sure did.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

That's actually an easy question for me to answer - Hendrix. No doubt about it. The real question for me is how much permanent hearing loss would I be willing to sacrifice to watch him up close without hearing protection? To that question, my answer is "a little."


----------



## JeffCC (Oct 18, 2021)

While not a vituoso necessarily, I would choose Mississippi John Hurt. I never tire of listening to him play.


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

Terry Kath...............guitar and vocal.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Very cool. Saw him once, March 1974, Ottawa, on a bill with Soft Machine and The James Gang. I didn't have a clue who he was but after that night I sure did.


That's one hell of a line-up


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Duane Allman / Lowell George


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

Mooh said:


> on a bill with Soft Machine and The James Gang.


Was Tommy Bolin with The James Gang? That would have been an incredible night!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd like to have seen Johnny Winter again. He played at Peter's Players in Gravenhurst 10 or more years ago which is a small auto shop that was turned into a concert venue holds about 100 people or less and I didn't go. Then he was supposed to play some place local but he died before that.

Saw Buchanan at the Elmo, that was pretty good.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Man, it's a tough call as there are many. I've been on a "King" kick lately, listening especially to Freddy King, but also Albert and BB. I've seen BB, but never one of the others. I think Freddy King live would be a hell of a show. But man, SRV or Hendrix would also certainly be a treat.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

MFW777 said:


> Was Tommy Bolin with The James Gang? That would have been an incredible night!


Yes, and Allan Holdsworth in Soft machine. However, I remember nothing of the show except Roy Buchanan. (I went with a friend and we had picked up girls...and, well...) He made a huge impression on me. It was a lot like the Live Stock record I think. Pretty sure he opened with Reelin' & Rockin".


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Frank Zappa


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Hendrix and Eddie Lang.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Randy Rhoads.

I saw Ozzy on the Diary of a Madman tour on June 2nd, 1982. It was 10 weeks after Rhoads died and Brad Gillis was his replacement. That’s like buying tickets to a Van Halen concert and they have the guy from Twisted Sister on lead guitar.

Plus, Ozzy’s music didn’t suck back then.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

FatStrat2 said:


> Rory Gallagher


I have to agree. For my money, he's the best there ever was.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

David Graves said:


> I have to agree. For my money, he's the best there ever was.


Whoever manages the Rory Gallagher Facebook page does a great job. New video and concert details almost daily. Today's was awesome. 

Fwiw, the Roy Buchanan Facebook page is lovingly maintained by his daughter and often has interesting videos.

Those two pages make having Facebook worthwhile.


----------



## Flaccid Chaos (Dec 19, 2021)

Roy Buchanan, especially after reading the book "American Axe."


----------



## g#m (Apr 12, 2021)

Rory


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I'd like to have seen Johnny Winter again. He played at Peter's Players in Gravenhurst 10 or more years ago which is a small auto shop that was turned into a concert venue holds about 100 people or less and I didn't go. Then he was supposed to play some place local but he died before that.
> 
> Saw Buchanan at the Elmo, that was pretty good.


I saw Roy Buchanan at Carnegie Hall. Lifetime memory.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Robert Johnson. And I'd warn him about poisoned drinks.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Jimmy Page.

Oh.....right


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

Paul M said:


> I saw Ed play with Moe Kaufmann, at The Festival Theater in St. Ratford, opening for Dizzy.
> 
> Ed had his tele, into an orange Roland Cube, probably a Cube 60. Nobody plays or sounds like Ed.


When I was a teenager, a saxophone player and just starting to get into guitar, my dad took me down to George's Spaghetti House in Toronto to see Moe Kaufmann play. Being a saxophone and jazz fan, I was so excited to meet Moe and have my picture taken with him. Moe then suggested I get my photo taken with his guitar player - Ed Bickert. 

" Nahh..that's ok..I've never heard of him" I responded.

I don't play my saxophone anymore, but I play LOTS of guitar. I wish I knew then that I was in the room with jazz guitar greatness!


----------

